# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Comodo не может обновить антивирусные базы, не видит сервер обновлений

## Looking

Доброго времени суток!
Установил CIS8. Comodo CIS 8.2.0.4703 не хочет обновляться, пробовал полностью его удалить и установить вновь. Все равно при попытке обновить показывает ошибку обновления по всем пунктам (Проверка наличия обновлений антивирусной базы, Проверка наличия обновлений базы данных сайтов и т.д.) В журнале обновлений при этом показывает ошибку 0x80072efd - не удается установить связь с сервером. 
Удалил и установил CIS5 - та же проблема.
Так как еще имели место быть проблемы с вирусами, то в этой теме http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=192378&p=1329594
заодно подсказали вот что




> ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:13828 - это не ваши настройки?
> 
> Профиксите в HijackThis
> Код:
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int  ernet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:13828


я пофиксил, но проблема так и осталась. прошу подсказать, в чем еще можно поискать причину?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Looking

в теме https://forums.comodo.com/1055108610...-t113553.0.htm подсказали решение https://forums.comodo.com/antivirus-...9911#msg769911

его суть сводится к тому, что нужно в редакторе реестра пройти по пути HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Internet Settings\Connections\ и скопировать содержимое ключа DefaultConnectionSettings, затем пройти по пути HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Inter  net Settings\Connections\ и заменить содержимое ключа DefaultConnectionSettings на скопированное. После чего естественно перезагрузить ПК.

----------

